# looking for help on bid



## bjwlawncare (Sep 2, 2008)

Been in the landscaping business for over 15 years. This will be my first year plowing. I have no experience bidding snow. I could use help with salting also. Thanks in advance for the help.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=bedford+towers+clarks+summit&ie=UTF8&ll=41.49144,-75.703804&spn=0.000898,0.001652&t=h&z=19


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

IMO your better off finding someone to sub for. Do that for a year or two so you can learn more about plowing. Its hard for us to guess how long it will take YOU to do that lot, and only YOU will know what you need to price it to keep your profit margin where you want it.


----------



## bjwlawncare (Sep 2, 2008)

I have been self employed as a landscaper for over 15 years. I worked PT for UPS for 8 years but no longer due as of may 1. I have a Ford 03 F-250 with 42,000 with a snow plow package. I don't think subbing would work for me, my wife and 16 month old girl. I have a excellent client base because of landscaping work but feel it is in my best interest to treat them seperately. Any advise would help. Plow recommendations. Salt needed per square foot. Any help for a plow beginner would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

What's the sf of the lot? How far do you have to take the snow? What is the trigger? I looked at the pic but cant tell much. The amount of time it will take to plow it will depend on what equipment you use. As far as salt goes, somthing close to 750 lbs per acre.


Bossman


----------



## bjwlawncare (Sep 2, 2008)

don't have square footage. I have to go and get it. I think there are 64 spaces. 4 rows that have 16 spaces long. It has looping paths to all. I don't know what a space is exactly. The snow can be pushed to either end. I was planning on using a 2 inch trigger. This is a apartment complex for older people who need asisted living help I hope this helps if not I'll measure later this week. Thanks boss!


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Lot size would help alot. It sounds like a somewhat easy push. I have a few places that are "assisted living" and I love them! ( they always love lots of salt)

Get some numbers, and let us know!

Bossman


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

BTW Welcome!


Bossman


----------



## bjwlawncare (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok, here we go with a different lot they accepted another bid on that one. I have a tgif parking lot 58,000 square feet. Sidewalks can be shoveled into lot and pushed to multiple pile areas. Plenty of room to pile snow. Sidewalks are 440 feet by five feet. What do you guys think on price? How much salt? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

did you submit a bid on the other one? If so, did you ask what the winning bid amount was? That would give you a really good idea of where your priceing is for your area.

Good Luck


----------



## bjwlawncare (Sep 2, 2008)

Manager did give me last years bid which was accepted. This is from the first post with pic. In a round about way he charged 235 with salt per push. The lot is 125 x 200. with a small 20 x 100 additional parking spaces. Any ideas on either. It would help me I was thinking slightly higher?


----------



## bjwlawncare (Sep 2, 2008)

any suggestions on the 58,000 square foot lot? Any input would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------

